

How to build an 8-bit TTL computer from scratch - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/128035-how-to-build-an-8-bit-computer-from-scratch

======
ColinWright
The actual build is documented at the submission here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3913879>

------
rlpb
I'd really like to see a computer made entirely from transistors, and only
transistors. I feel that using ICs hides a lot of it away.

Admittedly the thing would be massive, perhaps covering a wall. But it would
be a great demonstration of how it _is_ possible to build such a thing using
just one key component.

Bonus points: make it 32-bit, include an MMU, and boot Linux on it. You may
use more than one wall.

------
bunderbunder
_Hovey’s 8-bit ALU (arithmetic logic unit) is constructed completely out of
transistor-transistor logic._

I did that once. All it took was a couple 74181 chips.

------
jrabone
An Arduino to do the BCD conversion? Has the world supply of 7448/74184/74185
chips run out?

